# Nomos News: The Timeless Club model revealed



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Timeless Luxury Watches is proud to announce our first collaboration with one of our absolute favorite watch brands, Nomos Glashutte. The Timeless Club will be housed in a 38.5mm Club case, a perfect all around size. The hands and numerals are inspired by the Club Dunkel and are luminescent blue while the seconds hand is borrowed from the Ahoi and contributes a bold touch. The dial is Deep Blue lacquer, the same you'd find on Nomos' high-end Lambda model. We have not skimped on the movement either because the watch will be one of the first with Nomos' new Swing System in house escapement. Perhaps best of all, our Timeless Club limited edition will cost _less_ than the only current Club Dunkel, the Club Dunkel Automat Datum, at just $2,760.










We'd like to thank everyone for your encouragement in our Fantasy Nomos Club threads (https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/fantasy-nomos-club-do-you-like-best-1321842.html). Your opinion was invaluable to us, and the design we went with is very similar to the watch that won our competition. We look forward to new projects like this in the future and hope you like the fruits of our labor as well.​


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Ha, that's really awesome. 
And honestly, that's the first Club model I've liked.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mazel tov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

shelfcompact said:


> Ha, that's really awesome.
> And honestly, that's the first Club model I've liked.


Agreed.

It's nice to see that the one I voted for in the other thread is the one that became a reality.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Question is, how do you order one?


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

That really looks nice.


----------



## Kraige (Dec 9, 2013)

Beautiful. This is definitely on my radar now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Amazing. Waiting for real life pics.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow. That's pretty awesome. My watch lust meter is off the charts right now. I already have a Club Datum dunkel but this dark blue color scheme is phenomenal.

Who needs Baselworld for new models when you have Timeless? 

Lol

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

WOW.


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

What a beauty!!
Would love to have one of these!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

> Question is, how do you order one?


Just e-mail us at [email protected] to pre-order or come by our store once they arrive.

Also, I've been asked what kind of movement this will have elsewhere. It'll feature the brand new hand wound DUW 4101 from the new Metro Datum, a hand wound calibre with Swing System.

Thanks everyone for the kind words! We can't wait to get them in.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Have the provided you an expected due date yet?


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

Unless I'm mistaken the Club Datum Dunkel had an msrp the same as the standard white version. That would be $2560. $2760 is not less that $2560. So I don't quite get that part. But then, you have $1850 Club Dunkel advertised on Chrono24 for $2560. So I don't get that either. Aside from that it's kinda nice.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Trying to reconcile your numbers but not able to.

According to the Timeless and Nomos website, the Club Datum Dunkel is being sold for about $3,500. When you mentioned "standard white version," I'm not sure if you're referring the manual winding Club or the ones with date/auto winding options.

In any event, I agree that the price of this LE Club is high compared to the other standard Club watches, but it's LE and it's new so people will pay that much for it.



Baham said:


> Unless I'm mistaken the Club Datum Dunkel had an msrp the same as the standard white version. That would be $2560. $2760 is not less that $2560. So I don't quite get that part. But then, you have $1850 Club Dunkel advertised on Chrono24 for $2560. So I don't get that either. Aside from that it's kinda nice.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Trying to reconcile your numbers but not able to.
> 
> According to the Timeless and Nomos website, the Club Datum Dunkel is being sold for about $3,500. When you mentioned "standard white version," I'm not sure if you're referring the manual winding Club or the ones with date/auto winding options.
> 
> In any event, I agree that the price of this LE Club is high compared to the other standard Club watches, but it's LE and it's new so people will pay that much for it.


That Club Datum Dunkel is also automatic and bigger case at 41.5mm which explains the $3550 price.

This one at $2760 is a $200 premium over the similar Club Datum, but since it's an LE, and coming with the new movement and swing system, I think that's fair too.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

> Have the provided you an expected due date yet?


Yes, we expect it to arrive approximately 7/15 but it will be in very limited supply (even if not the total allotment for the LE).



> Unless I'm mistaken the Club Datum Dunkel had an msrp the same as the standard white version. That would be $2560. $2760 is not less that $2560. So I don't quite get that part. But then, you have $1850 Club Dunkel advertised on Chrono24 for $2560. So I don't get that either. Aside from that it's kinda nice.


It might be different in other countries, but the only Club Dunkel made now is $3550 for North America. You used to be able to get the Club Dunkel without a date (DCed two years ago as I recall), which may have been cheaper, but the only Dunkel currently available is $3550. Club Automat Datum dunkel sapphire crystal back | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.

The only Dunkel available has an automatic movement, compared to our hand wound. However, the Timeless Edition will use the currently unreleased DUW 4101 that'll be in the upcoming Metro Datum. At the moment, our Club will be the only one with a next-generation Nomos movement and Swing System, so I don't think any direct comparisons can be made to any other particular Club model. It is, however, substantially more affordable than the Club Dunkel Datum.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Pre-ordered mine just now!


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

Well yes!

The Club Dunkel was $1860. The Club Dunkel Datum was $2560. The Club Dunkel Datum Automatic Is $3560. And while a $200 premium over what was the "production run" price is not excessive, the fact remains that $2760 is not "less" than $2560. Words matter. 

But what really makes me wonder about Timeless is the Chrono24 $2560 pricing for the $1860 Club Dunkel. That's a $700 premium. That's excessive. And it seems to me somewhat predatory. Or at the very least unsavory.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Just e-mail us at [email protected] to pre-order or come by our store once they arrive.
> 
> Also, I've been asked what kind of movement this will have elsewhere. It'll feature the brand new hand wound DUW 4101 from the new Metro Datum, a hand wound calibre with Swing System.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words! We can't wait to get them in.


Excellent.

What type of strap will it come with?

How many pieces will be in this limited run?

Thx

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Baham said:


> Well yes!
> 
> The Club Dunkel was $1860. The Club Dunkel Datum was $2560. The Club Dunkel Datum Automatic Is $3560. And while a $200 premium over what was the "production run" price is not excessive, the fact remains that $2760 is not "less" than $2560. Words matter.
> 
> But what really makes me wonder about Timeless is the Chrono24 $2560 pricing for the $1860 Club Dunkel. That's a $700 premium. That's excessive. And it seems to me somewhat predatory. Or at the very least unsavory.


I apologize for any confusion I may have caused. I intended to refer only to Club Dunkels that are in production--it didn't occur to me that people might be confused with older discontinued models. Consequently, I will edit the post to clarify that it only applies to existing Nomos models.

Thank you for pointing out the Chrono24 post. We update hundreds or even thousands of prices every year as price adjustments are made at the brand level and as new models come out or are discontinued. On occasion, we have a typo. As you can see, I must have swapped the prices of the Datum and non-date models by accident. As the watch no longer exists, I have deleted the Chrono24 post (which should have been done a year ago, but was overlooked), but I am admitting my error in pricing.

The only Club Dunkel we have on our webpage, aside from the Automat, is the Dunkel with the Alpha movement. As you can see here, Nomos Club Dunkel | Timeless Luxury Watches, the price, which has not been updated for this, reads simply "No Longer Available". We do not have any discontinued Club Dunkels to sell. Nor have we ever, or will we ever, attempt to sell them at above MSRP.

Again, I apologize for any confusion I've caused and am disappointed to lose your business.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Farlius said:


> Excellent.
> 
> What type of strap will it come with?
> 
> ...


Hi Farlius,

We have decided to go with a black Shell Cordovan strap, but we're unsure how many total models will be produced--it will likely be a small run, however.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

How many are you keeping for your own personal collection?


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know the confusion about the Dunkel pricing but I know that Timeless prices are the same as those on the Nomos website, at least for the ones I checked out.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher (Aug 1, 2014)

Just PayPal-ed my deposit a couple of hours ago, can't wait to see this beauty four months later. 

PS: Well, 4 months for this Nomos and another 13 months for the DD&S, let's see how patient I can be.


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeez maybe I'll need to pre-order one after all.
I bought a Club Dunkel the same day I saw they were about to be discontinued. Or thereabouts. 
I'll probably be content with my no date, sapphire back retrofitted, Club Dunkel. But the Timelss SE is pretty. Maybe!


----------



## dr_thyme (Mar 7, 2015)

Baham said:


> Jeez maybe I'll need to pre-order one after all.
> I bought a Club Dunkel the same day I saw they were about to be discontinued. Or thereabouts.
> I'll probably be content with my no date, sapphire back retrofitted, Club Dunkel. But the Timelss SE is pretty. Maybe!


How'd your retrofit a sapphire back, was it through Nomos? Thanks!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I'd guess just order the sapphire back and put it on. I don't think the case is otherwise any different.


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

dr_thyme said:


> How'd your retrofit a sapphire back, was it through Nomos? Thanks!


yeah, NOMOS sent it to Watchbuys and Watchbuys sent it to RGM and they put it on.


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hi Farlius,
> 
> We have decided to go with a black Shell Cordovan strap, but we're unsure how many total models will be produced--it will likely be a small run, however.


This looks great. Will they be numbered or have "limited edition" type of writing on the caseback?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic Club Dunkel this. Nailed. Best version bar none IMHO. I have an early Club Dunkel and they are really super little timepieces. I'm a sucker for a blue dial but most get it wrong. When I want a blue dial, I want a DARK blue dial  oh and a dark chocolate brown strap!


----------



## Cioran (Dec 4, 2009)

Too bad you didn't wait a bit longer and had this as a blue dial version of Minimatic...Those super long lugs on the Club pretty much spoil everything good about that watch (and there are many good things about it, except the lugs make it look ugly on the wrist and I know what I'm talking about-owned a 36 and a 40 mm versions, flipped them both just because of the lugs and how they affect the look on the wrist...). And, I am happy to notice that even Nomos kind of agrees with me-the lugs on Minimatic look significantly shorter and I think it makes the watch much better looking.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hi Farlius,
> 
> We have decided to go with a black Shell Cordovan strap, but we're unsure how many total models will be produced--it will likely be a small run, however.


Fantastic.

Are there any pictures or mock pictures of a caseback?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Cioran said:


> Too bad you didn't wait a bit longer and had this as a blue dial version of Minimatic...Those super long lugs on the Club pretty much spoil everything good about that watch (and there are many good things about it, except the lugs make it look ugly on the wrist and I know what I'm talking about-owned a 36 and a 40 mm versions, flipped them both just because of the lugs and how they affect the look on the wrist...). And, I am happy to notice that even Nomos kind of agrees with me-the lugs on Minimatic look significantly shorter and I think it makes the watch much better looking.


In that vein re: Lug to Lug on the Club models, for reference;

- 36mm Club is 47mm 
- 38.5mm Club Date is 48mm 
- 41.5mm Club Automat Datum is 53mm

(Info credit to WUS'er yundoe from about 2 yrs ago)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

mega said:


> This looks great. Will they be numbered or have "limited edition" type of writing on the caseback?





Farlius said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Are there any pictures or mock pictures of a caseback?
> 
> ...


I know I saw the back posted but can't seem to find that post anymore. 
It did have a note about it being a special edition for Timeless Luxury and had "1/ " on the bottom. (Total was blank)


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks very nice! I don't know very much about the new in-house movement used.... For example, does it have a quick set date etc?


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Marendra said:


> Looks very nice! I don't know very much about the new in-house movement used.... For example, does it have a quick set date etc?


As far as I know, Nomos hasn't said anything about it, so I think it's safe to assume that the new Metro Datum/Timeless Club will not have quickset date.


----------



## Marendra (Mar 2, 2010)

Just placed my pre-order.... Thanks Dan and Brett!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

While I'd need to see some real life pics, that's the best looking Club dial I have seen. I'll be interested to see how the blue lacquer shows...


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

Love the blue... When can we expect a 36mm version sans date?


----------



## Kraige (Dec 9, 2013)

I am new to fine watches, but I am looking for my first one. As such, I'm looking for an everyday watch -- business casual and coat and tie type dress -- I'm only wearing a suit rarely. How do people think this particular watch would do as an everyday watch? I like the combination of features, but I'm unsure about the blue dial vs. black or white for versatility. Many thanks.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kraige- I would get a Tangente manual wind given what you said. Check them out online.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Are their any mock up pictures of the back of this watch?


Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Deposit in! I can't wait to see what the real world pics look like.

Wish we could have it in time for the 4th of July given the color scheme.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Farlius said:


> Are their any mock up pictures of the back of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7


Sorry, I missed these updates somehow. Here's a mockup of the finalized model:


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Any updates as to when it will arrive? Or any real hands-on pics?

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## sulpher (Nov 3, 2013)

That is going to be one fine looking watch.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Farlius said:


> Any updates as to when it will arrive? Or any real hands-on pics?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7


Should be arriving in the next month or two, but unfortunately no real world shots yet. The images we have do come directly from Nomos though, we didn't Photoshop them.


----------



## aposter (May 25, 2015)

For those who have paid for a reservation -- Are you paying full MSRP for the watch? I'm wondering if there is any possibility for a discount on a limited edition like this.


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

aposter said:


> For those who have paid for a reservation -- Are you paying full MSRP for the watch? I'm wondering if there is any possibility for a discount on a limited edition like this.


I have my deposit in- Because it's a limited edition of only 100, and they're all sold out, what would the purpose of a discount be? Discounts are meant to entice people to purchase something and sway them; if they can sell them all for the price, and they did, then there is zero need to discount. That being said, I would love to have a discount on mine, maybe some case candy, like a nice Loupe or something?

Trevor-


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm hoping that it comes with the brown strap and not black, tho I think the black would not be that bad. The dark brown would set this thing on fire!

Is there an option to have the small strap on it? I have tiny wrists and usually go to the last hole and I'm fearing that I would have to punch in new holes.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

imgtp231 said:


> I'm hoping that it comes with the brown strap and not black, tho I think the black would not be that bad. The dark brown would set this thing on fire!
> 
> Is there an option to have the small strap on it? I have tiny wrists and usually go to the last hole and I'm fearing that I would have to punch in new holes.


I agree with you about the brown strap. I think a chocolate brown strap would be killer with that blue.

It's my understanding the the watches will all ship with the black strap, and that many people are also ordering the chocolate brown to go with it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

gward4 said:


> I agree with you about the brown strap. I think a chocolate brown strap would be killer with that blue.
> 
> It's my understanding the the watches will all ship with the black strap, and that many people are also ordering the chocolate brown to go with it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good Idea - whichever strap comes with it, I will order the other color in addition when it comes time to settle the remaining cost.

The picture on the previous page shows what looks to be a brown strap, but I believe you're right with it shipping with black.

either way, better to be ready with a back up/optional plan, right??


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

I broke down last week, Memorial Day, and put a deposit on the red white and blue Nomos Timeless Cub. 
The next day I remembered that I meant to ask for it on a short strap. I went to their site and saw that, The Timess Club was now sold out. So I sent an e-mail asking for confirmation of my order and that if indeed I did get one of the last of the 100, they put it on a short strap.

The Timeless Club will be, I'm a little embarrassed to say, my sixth Nomos. I'm a serious fan boy of the Company. I've purchased a couple from Nomos Directly, A couple from WatchBuys, And one from Wempe. In each case, whenever I requested it, and one was available the merchant has without hesitation switched off the stock medium for a short strap. That's Customer Service.

After a second e-mail to Timeless I received a reply assuring me of my reservation, and informing me that it is not possible to have the watch on a short strap because Nomos is shipping them on medium straps. However, I could buy a short strap, I believe they are $110 now, when I paid them the remainder of the $2,760 for the watch. 

And so I was wondering: Of the 100 or so people who have the the Timeless Club on order, how many would prefer it on a short strap? My wrist is 6.75", and I have short straps on all of my Nomos watches. 

However, if any one would rather their watch on a short strap. Rest assured that Timeless is willing to sell you one.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Baham said:


> I broke down last week, Memorial Day, and put a deposit on the red white and blue Nomos Timeless Cub.
> The next day I remembered that I meant to ask for it on a short strap. I went to their site and saw that, The Timess Club was now sold out. So I sent an e-mail asking for confirmation of my order and that if indeed I did get one of the last of the 100, they put it on a short strap.
> 
> The Timeless Club will be, I'm a little embarrassed to say, my sixth Nomos. I'm a serious fan boy of the Company. I've purchased a couple from Nomos Directly, A couple from WatchBuys, And one from Wempe. In each case, whenever I requested it, and one was available the merchant has without hesitation switched off the stock medium for a short strap. That's Customer Service.
> ...


That's surprising, but at worst I'm sure you could sell the unworn medium strap and get much of your money back. Still, it does seem like an unnecessary hassle.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll also be selling the Medium strap without wearing it to get most of the cost of the Short strap back. My wrist is 6.75" as well.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

For what it's worth I've had good luck swapping out just one side of the strap on my Nomos; here's a post I did awhile ago on it--

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=972696

I have found a Medium Buckle end with a Small 'tail' end to be a good combo for my Club Datum dunkel on my 7" inch wrist.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Baham said:


> And so I was wondering: Of the 100 or so people who have the the Timeless Club on order, how many would prefer it on a short strap? My wrist is 6.75", and I have short straps on all of my Nomos watches.




I have one on order, and I too would prefer a short strap. My wrists are 6.5".

Good news is that I don't think the medium will be obscenely large on either of us...

I really do wish it'd ship with the brown that it's pictured, with, however... I really think it'll look more sharp with the blue.

Oh well, at least the straps from Nomos are cheap and high quality.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

There so many great straps out there I don't know why anyone is hung up on the one from Nomos. In my opinion their straps are very pedestrian.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Any updates on the timeline for when it's going to be available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Farlius said:


> Any updates on the timeline for when it's going to be available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Farlius,

We are expecting the first batch in very soon. However, they are all sold out.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hi Farlius,
> 
> We are expecting the first batch in very soon. However, they are all sold out.


Awesome. Then my deposit a couple months ago was well placed, .

Thanks!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Same with me. Can't wait!


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

I was wonderin?

"the first batch" Does this imply that NOMOS is going to set up more than one production run of 100 dials? That doesn't seem to make a lot of sense from a manufacturing standpoint.

Or, does it imply that there might be another chance to buy a future edition of the Timeless Club Liimited Edition?

In either case; assuming that NOMOS is not flying by the seat of its pants: What is the scheduled delivery date of the last of the 100?

Thanks


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

^^^ I was wondering the same thing. 

Does "the first batch" mean that the 100 pieces will not arrive at the same time?

Real excited about this one!


----------



## Sussexpaul (Apr 14, 2014)

gward4 said:


> ^^^ I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Does "the first batch" mean that the 100 pieces will not arrive at the same time?
> 
> Real excited about this one!


I think the original schedule was that first forty watches were to be released in July with the others in batches up until October. I was recently advised by Dan that they should be getting them all in July.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Sussexpaul said:


> I think the original schedule was that first forty watches were to be released in July with the others in batches up until October. I was recently advised by Dan that they should be getting them all in July.


Thanks for the info. Great news!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Sussexpaul said:


> I think the original schedule was that first forty watches were to be released in July with the others in batches up until October. I was recently advised by Dan that they should be getting them all in July.


Happy. Happy. Joy. Joy.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Any realtime photos of the watch yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdk (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got email from them asking for final payment. They said they should get all of them by July 20th.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

tdk said:


> Just got email from them asking for final payment. They said they should get all of them by July 20th.


Hmm, I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Baham said:


> I broke down last week, Memorial Day, and put a deposit on the red white and blue Nomos Timeless Cub.
> The next day I remembered that I meant to ask for it on a short strap. I went to their site and saw that, The Timess Club was now sold out. So I sent an e-mail asking for confirmation of my order and that if indeed I did get one of the last of the 100, they put it on a short strap.
> 
> The Timeless Club will be, I'm a little embarrassed to say, my sixth Nomos. I'm a serious fan boy of the Company. I've purchased a couple from Nomos Directly, A couple from WatchBuys, And one from Wempe. In each case, whenever I requested it, and one was available the merchant has without hesitation switched off the stock medium for a short strap. That's Customer Service.
> ...


I apologize Baham, I was actually flying back from a trade show (JCK) when you wrote this and I must have missed your comment until now.

I want to clarify that we actually swap out straps for Nomoses we order very frequently, at no extra charge to the customer. This situation is, unfortunately, a bit unique, because we are not ordering a new watch per customer as needed where we can ask Nomos to customize the watch. We bought the entire run of 100 Timeless Clubs up front with a certain strap already preconfigured. So essentially, in a custom order we would just request that Nomos use a different strap as every individual needs, but in this situation, we've already purchased the strap, and for every custom strap request we get, we will have to remove the straps and sell them separately.

It's a tough spot for us because we would love to have the flexibility to offer every customer the unique strap of their choice for our LEs but in this particular situation it isn't possible.

I hope we haven't harmed your trust in us too much and I want to assure you that, in virtually ever other Nomos situation, we can change the strap with your order with no extra cost whatsoever.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I apologize Baham, I was actually flying back from a trade show (JCK) when you wrote this and I must have missed your comment until now.
> 
> I want to clarify that we actually swap out straps for Nomoses we order very frequently, at no extra charge to the customer. This situation is, unfortunately, a bit unique, because we are not ordering a new watch per customer as needed where we can ask Nomos to customize the watch. We bought the entire run of 100 Timeless Clubs up front with a certain strap already preconfigured. So essentially, in a custom order we would just request that Nomos use a different strap as every individual needs, but in this situation, we've already purchased the strap, and for every custom strap request we get, we will have to remove the straps and sell them separately.
> 
> ...


I understand the need to ship these on the standard length straps, but admittedly I am ever so slightly annoyed that it's not shipping on the brown strap it was pictured with. I realize it's only another $120 for the strap color I want, but it seems like the watch should ship as represented in the photos.

Oh well... Made my final payment, now I'm just anxiously waiting for the tracking number.

Can't wait to start seeing some pics of them in the wild 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

I sure hope the Feds occupation of the Lone Star State, OJH, don't interfere with the delivery. "First they came for our watches, then they came for our guns"


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

jakeblixx said:


> I understand the need to ship these on the standard length straps, but admittedly I am ever so slightly annoyed that it's not shipping on the brown strap it was pictured with. I realize it's only another $120 for the strap color I want, but it seems like the watch should ship as represented in the photos.
> 
> Oh well... Made my final payment, now I'm just anxiously waiting for the tracking number.
> 
> ...


Yes, very sorry about that. We'll make sure to update the images and threads next time there is a change.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Like Erik B & Rakim, I am paid in full
ordered an additional drown strap to have another option.

now comes the hard part......


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Yes, very sorry about that. We'll make sure to update the images and threads next time there is a change.


Does anyone know what the "change" refers to?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Baham said:


> Does anyone know what the "change" refers to?


From the post they quoted, it was the change to a black strap as opposed to the brown strap in the initial pictures.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

shelfcompact said:


> From the post they quoted, it was the change to a black strap as opposed to the brown strap in the initial pictures.


Yes, specifically the strap. Everything else is the same.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Yea, it's really no big deal. I'm so excited to see how the blue pops that I couldn't care about anything else. This is better than Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

So it sounds like others are being notified or making their final payments but I haven't heard anything since my initial deposit.

I may give you guys a call tomorrow as I'm going out of the country next week for almost a month.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Same, I haven't been more excited for a watch in a while. Played with a friends Dunkel the other day which only fueled my excitement.



jakeblixx said:


> Yea, it's really no big deal. I'm so excited to see how the blue pops that I couldn't care about anything else. This is better than Christmas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm curious to see which #/100 I end up with. I kind of wish we could have chosen from a list of available... Maybe on the LE Orion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

shelfcompact said:


> So it sounds like others are being notified or making their final payments but I haven't heard anything since my initial deposit.
> 
> I may give you guys a call tomorrow as I'm going out of the country next week for almost a month.


Could you please give us a call or send us your last name/email address that you used for the deposit? Will get this settled right away. Apologize for any inconvenience. #214-494-4241 or [email protected]


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

jakeblixx said:


> I'm curious to see which #/100 I end up with. I kind of wish we could have chosen from a list of available... Maybe on the LE Orion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jakeblixx - You are more than welcome to request a #. We have a few unrequested numbers left. If you call or send us an email with some of your choices I will be happy to note that in your order. Please also send me your last name with the details. Thank you! #214-494-4241 or [email protected]


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see photos of this one in the wild.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't suppose anyone has canceled their order?


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

7/10/15
*"We are just emailing everyone now to confirm that we are getting the watches in on July 15[SUP]th"[/SUP]*
*TLW*

7/10/15
So if you can shoot me an invoice as soon as you are actually in possession of the watches and ready to ship that would be great.

I'll remit without delay upon receipt of your invoice
Baham

7/17/15
*Timeless watch Exchange sent you an invoice for $2,260.00 USD*
*PayPal*

7/17/15
You just sent a payment to Timeless Luxury Watches for this invoice 0460
PayPal

7/17/15
"Dan the invoice is paid. I would expect to receive the tracking info by end of business today." 
Baham

7/17/15
*"We won't have tracking info until we receive and ship the watches. We should be getting the watches here by July 20[SUP]th[/SUP], from there we will start shipping all paid orders so you will receive the tracking number soon after that date"*

You "should", you "expect" you hope to "soon". That's nice. Pure Prairie League. With maybe a cash flow problem to boot. $50,000 in deposits. Another $226,000 in final payments. NOMOS deliverered my watch within 2 days of my order. And they're in Germany. Maybe NOMOS forgot to send Timeless the tracking info. Maybe that's why Timeless call themselves "timeless".
Maybe I'm just a bitter and cynical person. But really!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Baham said:


> 7/10/15
> *"We are just emailing everyone now to confirm that we are getting the watches in on July 15[SUP]th"[/SUP]*
> *TLW*
> 
> ...


You should definitely ask for your money back and I'll take your spot


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Baham said:


> 7/10/15
> *"We are just emailing everyone now to confirm that we are getting the watches in on July 15[SUP]th"[/SUP]*
> *TLW*
> 
> ...


Hi Baham,

Unfortunately, for logistics reasons, we are unable to know the shipping dates and tracking info in advance of the watches. The model's arrival is a bit off of our expectations, but this, sadly, is not unusual in the industry when it comes to large batches of new watches. The arrival date of any all-new model is tricky to get precisely right, whether it's a new-for-2015 Nomos or a new-for-2015 model from any of our other brands, whether or not it was designed by Timeless. There are a lot of things that happen behind the scenes in these companies as they prep to send out all of their Baselworld releases worldwide and delays are, unfortunately, somewhat typical in this business.

I apologize for any hassle I've caused. I will make sure your watch is sent out the same day it arrives and to keep you in the loop to the best of my ability.

Thanks again,
Brett


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Baham said:


> 7/10/15
> *"We are just emailing everyone now to confirm that we are getting the watches in on July 15[SUP]th"[/SUP]*
> *TLW*
> 
> ...


Good grief, man.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

pbj204 said:


> You should definitely ask for your money back and I'll take your spot


Haha!



flyingpicasso said:


> Good grief, man.


Yup. Calm down.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Baham said:


> 7/10/15
> *"We are just emailing everyone now to confirm that we are getting the watches in on July 15[SUP]th"[/SUP]*
> *TLW*
> 
> ...


Ouch. Harsh words.

The message I received made it seem like they were expecting them on the 20th. I would expect it to take a day or two to get them turned around. I figure that this is a jewelry store handling the shipping of 100 individual orders, which I doubt is something they do every day. Even with great pre-planning and prep, I expect it to take a moment.

I'm just hoping to have it sometime next week.

I am anxious, but man, I would never say some of the horrible things you've said. I can't believe that Nomos would have a relationship with someone less than reputable. I don't know Dan, but I did do a bit of research on his place and it sounds like he's a stand up buisinessman and next time I find myself outside of my little corner of liberal utopia and in the Lone Star state, I look forward to meeting him and trying on some watches.

You just sound like a bitter person. Man. Chill. Out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Haha!
> 
> Yup. Calm down.


It's a refundable deposit. That's better than what WatchBuys does. I've had a non refundable deposit up for a Metro from them and they don't communicate with me at all about my place in line or expected receipt of new watches.

The fact that Dan and team participate on these forums and communicate so openly make me feel really great about my purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

pbj204 said:


> I don't suppose anyone has canceled their order?


Hi pbj204 -

We would be happy to add you to the waitlist. Please send me an email with your full name I will add it immediately: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> It's a refundable deposit. That's better than what WatchBuys does. I've had a non refundable deposit up for a Metro from them and they don't communicate with me at all about my place in line or expected receipt of new watches.
> 
> The fact that Dan and team participate on these forums and communicate so openly make me feel really great about my purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. 
Watchbuys is very cold in comparison and my purchase from them was guaranteed since I didn't want to lose my deposit.

The fact that Timeless assured me it was refundable in case situations changed earned my purchase. I've met Dan a few times as well when I've come in to browse. Very personable. 
The store is very small, and the staff is pretty much just the owners themselves plus 1 other. I don't mind personally a few days longer after months of waiting.


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

I know! I did get a bit hyperbolic there. But not wholly without cause. There were some previous sins of omission or commission from Timeless that left me wary. 

However, let's not lose sight of the fact that Timeless has, or is in the process of collecting more than a quarter of a million dollars of other people's money for a watch that they are apparently unable to provide an actual photograph of. I mean, what's with that? If there's no photo, it didn't happen. 

There used to be a large watch retailer in Harvard Sq. Cambridge, Alpha/Omega. My wife once saw ( through the window ) Bill Clinton in there. One morning they just didn't open. Lots of people, both customers and suppliers lost lots of money. Bad stuff happens. The owners left the country with $6million in inventory and $30million in obligations. stuff happens!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Baham said:


> I know! I did get a bit hyperbolic there. But not wholly without cause. There were some previous sins of omission or commission from Timeless that left me wary.
> 
> However, let's not lose track of the fact that Timeless has, or is in the process of collecting more than a quarter of a million dollars of other people's money for a watch that they are apparently unable to provide an actual photograph of. I mean, what's with that? If there's no photo, it didn't happen.
> 
> rhere used to be a large watch retailer in Harvard Sq. Cambridge, Alpha/Omega. My wife once saw ( through the window ) Bill Clinton in there. One morning they just didn't open. Lots of people, both customers and suppliers lost lots of money. Bad stuff happens.


Hi Baham,

I apologize that things have not gone as smoothly as we would have liked. I promise that everything will be taken care of to your satisfaction posthaste. Everyone will be receiving their watch as soon as we are possibly able to do so. Unfortunately, we are not a fully in-house manufacture and we are not able to check timetables and ensure delivery at every step of the manufacturing process. Much of what goes on is taking place in Germany, where Nomos, who has been a wonderful partner in total sincerity, must make do with producing thousands of watches that are being shipped to retailers around this time and things don't always go quite as planned. This is not unusual in the watch business, but I understand that we gave you the expectation of a particular date and we didn't meet that expectation.

Again, I apologize, and I sincerely hope that you will take our offer of a full refund, which of course we offer on every pre-order we make at Timeless. I hope that in the future we have the opportunity to prove ourselves to be the reliable and trustworthy watch dealer we know ourselves to be.

Thanks again,
Brett


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

Brett,

Thanks for your interest and your assurances. I'm sure, well, I trust, everything will work out fine. Although I'm not that sure of the timetable.

Nevertheless certain glaringly substantive questions remain. I think the most easily grasped is; How can there be no photograph of the thing thats already shipped by NOMOS to you. That makes no sense.

On a side note; The owners of Alpha-Omega left the country with $6million in inventory and $30million in outstanding obligations.

As I wrote Dan this morning. I think you guys should be commended for taking the initiative on this. I bought one of the last Club Dunkels out there but always sort of wished it was a Dunkel Datum. I think they made those. But even if I could have found one used it would be too much like the plain old dunkel. The Timeless Club LE was different enough to make it worthwhile. So thanks for that. It is sort of emblematic of Nomos official entry into the US market. The Timeless Club LE USA-1. Red White and Blue and all.Maybe there will be more

Tighten up your act. 

Best of luck.

Robert


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

And in case it's not clear. I still want the watch. I made a deposit two months ago. We have a contract. I'm simply asking for useful and reliable information on when I can expect delivery. Which is dependent upon when you are assured of delivery. It's not that big of a deal. But then of course there's the photograph of the actual object.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Baham said:


> Brett,
> 
> Thanks for your interest and your assurances. I'm sure, well, I trust, everything will work out fine. Although I'm not that sure of the timetable.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have your reasons for concern, but honestly if you are THAT concerned you should cancel your order and get a refund rather than lobbing insults in a watch forum at a respected dealer. As for the lack of actual photos....there were no live photos when you decided to buy the watch, so I'm not sure why you're choosing to complain about that now. "Tighten up your act?!" :roll:


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

> Originally Posted by *Baham* _Brett,
> 
> Thanks for your interest and your assurances. I'm sure, well, I trust, everything will work out fine. Although I'm not that sure of the timetable.
> 
> ...


I haven't even received this pre-order, and I'm already looking forward to placing my next pre-order with Timeless.

And really, I'm the sort of person who wouldn't do business with you. You'd pull your "we have a contract" b/s, and I'd provide you with a letter of order cancelation, and a full refund explaining that I don't do business with hostile customers, and that it is my right to refuse business.

I've done it twice in my entrepreneurial life and it's very satisfying to cut cancerous people out of your life... much more satisfying than any cash!

Furthermore, this pre-order slot could easily be re-sold to a follower of this thread :-D


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Agreed.
> Watchbuys is very cold in comparison and my purchase from them was guaranteed since I didn't want to lose my deposit.
> 
> The fact that Timeless assured me it was refundable in case situations changed earned my purchase. I've met Dan a few times as well when I've come in to browse. Very personable.
> The store is very small, and the staff is pretty much just the owners themselves plus 1 other. I don't mind personally a few days longer after months of waiting.


Yea, I wish I'd found Timeless before I placed the Metro pre-order through WatchBuys -- because I've actually seen a like new Metro come through their Pre-Owned Inventory. Furthermore, I'd just like to deal with a dealer who was willing to communicate with me about where I am in the queue. I'm not sure why I can't even be told my spot in line.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Dan and the others at Timeless deserve a lot of applause for the work they do to make these limited editions happen for us. It is no simple task to coordinate the creation, delivery and distribution of a batch of watches from Germany, especially when you are talking about one of the most in-demand watch companies in the world.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

My last post about this: If it were me I'd cancel his order too. You have the right to refuse business. 
But Dan isn't like me, which is good news for Baham. 

Anyway, hoping to see these on owners' wrists soon.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

The Timeless team is much more professional than I would be.....As I read through some posts this is what was playing in my head....


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

In my various phone conversations with the team, they have been full of information and extremely helpful. I got in early enough to reserve #99 and I can't wait for the watch either! It will be my first "real" watch.

I know that getting limited edition models is very difficult- there are so many factors to consider, and once every detail is settled, you are then at the whim of the manufacturer to deliver. In my first conversation after placing the deposit, I was told that, being a higher number, my watch would be in the 3rd wave of completed watched, arriving in October, and the first batch arriving in July. Obviously that has changed with all of the watches only coming in one batch. 

I am so looking forward to this watch, and judging by the quality and rep of Nomos, these watches will last more than my lifetime. For that kind of duration, what is a few more days to wait? Granted I would love a tracking number and more details, but knowing where it is will not make it come any faster.

I would also have loved loved the brown strap, and I have very tiny wrists and would most likely max out the small strap- I would have preferred to get the short strap, and really spent all my savings on the watch that I really can't afford another strap. I guess I'll see how it fits and might punch more holes in the strap if needed.

Once it arrives, I'll take pics and a review and such.

Trevor-


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

imgtp231 said:


> In my various phone conversations with the team, they have been full of information and extremely helpful. I got in early enough to reserve #99 and I can't wait for the watch either! It will be my first "real" watch.


We had the option of choosing the number? I thought it would have been based on the order of deposit/order in which they were received. Hmmm. I'm not necessarily a stickler for a particular number and I'm happy to have been lucky enough to get 1 of the 100 but it would have been cool to know that when ordering.

Either way, it's paid for and should be 'home' soon. 

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Farlius said:


> We had the option of choosing the number? I thought it would have been based on the order of deposit/order in which they were received. Hmmm. I'm not necessarily a stickler for a particular number and I'm happy to have been lucky enough to get 1 of the 100 but it would have been cool to know that when ordering.
> 
> Either way, it's paid for and should be 'home' soon.
> 
> ...


I sent an email to the email address that Dan posted above with a list of numbers in order of preference, and ended up with one of my first choices. Seemed like there were quite a few options available, actually.

It wasn't publicly advertised that we could pick #'s until we were told on this thread, so you're not too far behind the curve 

Btw, I'm #10, which has no real significance, but I like that it's a low # and 10/100 will look sort of cool.

Other options were various birth years of ppl who mattered to me, my own birth year (which was gone), 13 (also gone) and a few other randos.

Good luck, and thanks to Dan and his team for putting up with us obsessive compulsive types!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> I sent an email to the email address that Dan posted above with a list of numbers in order of preference, and ended up with one of my first choices. Seemed like there were quite a few options available, actually.
> 
> It wasn't publicly advertised that we could pick #'s until we were told on this thread, so you're not too far behind the curve


Thats what I mean, it wasn't until the last few days when it came up on the thread that it was a viable option to request a number. Again no biggie I have one on the way and a lot of people don't. I would have given it some thought, as you did, but perhaps since I got in early-ish mine is a lower number which I prefer.

I'm sure between the request for pictures, brown 'strap-gate' and the timeline/delivery queries the Timeless Team is learning what to do and not to do on WUS for future special editions. Obsessive-Compulsive quickly becomes Obsessive-Repulsive at times.

Btw, I've been riding this wave since day one, and my deposit was in the next morning. The only curves I'm behind belong to my Wife. 

Looking forward to the German Threads full of wrist pics and reviews!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

I requested a number when I pre-ordered months ago. 
It's just something I always ask if possible even when not advertised for numbered editions of things.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> I requested a number when I pre-ordered months ago.
> It's just something I always ask if possible even when not advertised for numbered editions of things.


Smart. It's something I'll do moving forward.

Hopefully we'll start getting some wrist pics this week :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> Smart. It's something I'll do moving forward.
> 
> Hopefully we'll start getting some wrist pics this week :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm #9 so we're almost brothers haha. 
My flight time was delayed until next Sunday so I may get a chance to get mine this week too. Can't wait!


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> Smart. It's something I'll do moving forward.
> 
> Hopefully we'll start getting some wrist pics this week :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





shelfcompact said:


> I'm #9 so we're almost brothers haha.
> My flight time was delayed until next Sunday so I may get a chance to get mine this week too. Can't wait!


I hope in the background people who read threads are asking;

'Who are these guys with this Blue Nomos?'

'Why are there so many pics?'

'Wait, I can't get one?'



Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that all 100 watches are here. I've taken a small series of photos in various positions and lighting of the new watch. Aside from resizing and adding a watermark, the photos have not been altered/enhanced in any way, so this will be exactly like your new watch:










































































What do you guys think?


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

Even better than the "artist's rendition"


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that all 100 watches are here. I've taken a small series of photos in various positions and lighting of the new watch. Aside from resizing and adding a watermark, the photos have not been altered/enhanced in any way, so this will be exactly like your new watch:
> 
> What do you guys think?


I think you just made 100 people very happy!

Looks awesome!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for indulging us!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh, and to ask the question on everyone's mind.... how quickly do you expect to get them turned around and out to us?

Because, ya know, we're patient people 

Thanks again, in all sincerity, for all the effort!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Wearing mine right now. b-)
I was the first to get one apparently, haha. Awesome. 

Thank you guys!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

That blue dial looks terrific! The lume on the numerals looks more green than the blue on the Dunkel. Is that the case or just the way it looks in that pic?


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Wearing mine right now. b-)
> I was the first to get one apparently, haha. Awesome.
> 
> Thank you guys!


So jealous. You in TX or an adjacent locale?

I'm in the PacNW. Planning to be home all week so I can pounce on the FedEx dude.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I think it looks a lot better in real life than in the prototype images...the blue is so much more vibrant, especially in really bright light.



flyingpicasso said:


> That blue dial looks terrific! The lume on the numerals looks more green than the blue on the Dunkel. Is that the case or just the way it looks in that pic?


Yes, the numerals are green lume and the hands are blue lume.

I accidentally put up two lume shots earlier and removed one because it was redundant, but here's the other one:










It looks pretty awesome in real life. It reminds me a lot of my favorite Rolex Datejust's lume (or, I suppose, the converse):








(not my photo, unfortunately--great shot. Link to the photographer's full site here: TEASER - Upcoming Photo Review - Rolex DateJust II | JBTangDesign.com)

Edit: Of course, I will have much higher quality photos up later when I do a full review, sometime this week. I just put it in the light box and snapped a few real fast and I wanted to focus on realism over style on this set.

As per the timeline, we are already boxing them up and getting them ready for their new owner.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

I've got a little time so I can post a couple pics. I'm no photographer though.



flyingpicasso said:


> That blue dial looks terrific! The lume on the numerals looks more green than the blue on the Dunkel. Is that the case or just the way it looks in that pic?


It's definitely more blue than green. (The hands at least)
Hard to tell almost because it's so fine, but it shines great and is very legible.

Edit: I see they cleared that up above. Two lume colors, that's cool!



jakeblixx said:


> So jealous. You in TX or an adjacent locale?
> 
> I'm in the PacNW. Planning to be home all week so I can pounce on the FedEx dude.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live just 15 mins away from them. 
Luckily my travel plans changed or else I wouldn't have been here today.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

flyingpicasso said:


> That blue dial looks terrific! The lume on the numerals looks more green than the blue on the Dunkel. Is that the case or just the way it looks in that pic?


Blue-Green combo looks cool.

It's another differentiator from the previous Dunkel Datum which was all one color;










Looking forward to getting the tracking number and obsessing.....

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

So which strap? Textile or brown suede?
Hehe, well I'm going to be using the textile strap for this summer since it's so hot here.

The brown suede though. I don't know if it works as well as I thought it would. I may sell and go for the brown leather.
Perhaps I'll just wait for others to show off their combos.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

jakeblixx said:


> Oh, and to ask the question on everyone's mind.... how quickly do you expect to get them turned around and out to us?
> 
> Because, ya know, we're patient people
> 
> Thanks again, in all sincerity, for all the effort!


We totally understand and are so happy that everyone is as excited as we are!

We are in the process of shipping them out over the next few days. The watches come separate from the boxes, warranties, etc so we have to put it all together which takes a bit of time. We have had our first FedEx pickup today so some have gone out already (have not sent out tracking #s yet). I am going to try and send as many tracking #'s out tonight, tomorrow, and so forth. If your shipping address is within the US then they are going out FedEx 2 day.

We would like to say a huge thank you to everyone for your support. It really means a lot to us! We have learned a lot from this first Timeless Edition and are excited to bring you the next one soon.

...Ok, we have to get back to shipping.


----------



## mrklabb (Mar 23, 2014)

I look forward to the next as I missed this one.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

3 more pics, these with the textile strap on.
Really shows how the blue dial can change in the light.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> 3 more pics, these with the textile strap on.
> Really shows how the blue dial can change in the light.


Love how the blue sparkles in the light.

I'm nearly positive this belongs on a brown strap. I might consider one with red thread. It's going to be a fun summer watch for me so it belongs on something other than the black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> Love how the blue sparkles in the light.
> 
> I'm nearly positive this belongs on a brown strap. I might consider one with red thread. It's going to be a fun summer watch for me so it belongs on something other than the black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. Love that Cherry Red sub-seconds hand, pops off the dial.

I agree, I think brown with red stitching would look great.

It'll be textile strap for me also until the Fall--it's a perfect hot weather strap!

P.s. Looks like mine will be here Thursday!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Stunning watch, I'm so jealous!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

Great looking! Somebody get that bad boy on a brown strap for some photos!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Any chance this dial will be released in the 36mm Club?


----------



## Armchair (Jul 7, 2008)

shelfcompact said:


>


Looks fantastic. Well done to Timeless and the lucky ones who ordered one.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Shelf - thanks - would you mind posting one with the brown suede strap?
congratulations!


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Shipping notification received at 6:30 this morning. Watch shipped from DFW yesterday and is in Seattle this morning. I won't have it until tomorrow "by 8:30 pm," however. I live downtown, so I'm hoping for a morning delivery. 

I'll post wrist shots tomorrow!


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

dhtjr said:


> Any chance this dial will be released in the 36mm Club?


Not anytime soon.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

dhtjr said:


> Any chance this dial will be released in the 36mm Club?


At the moment we're focusing on the 38 to 40mm range just to satisfy the broadest group of collectors possible, but if we had sufficient demand for a 36mm we would certainly consider it. We very seriously consider all the feedback and requests we get.

Edit: Oh, just thought I'd share a photo from the upcoming review.


----------



## bzabodyn (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll have mine tomorrow. Pretty pumped. Mine's going straight on a NATO strap - those long lugs are just asking for it. 

BZ


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

bzabodyn said:


> I'll have mine tomorrow. Pretty pumped. Mine's going straight on a NATO strap - those long lugs are just asking for it.
> 
> BZ


Great to hear, Brandon. Can't wait to see it


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

rockmastermike said:


> Shelf - thanks - would you mind posting one with the brown suede strap?
> congratulations!


Just took these two for ya.
What do you think? I'm still on the fence. I'll wait for others to post with the brown cordovan leather (w/ red stitching) as I was thinking of going that way as well.


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> Just took these two for ya.
> What do you think? I'm still on the fence. I'll wait for others to post with the brown cordovan leather (w/ red stitching) as I was thinking of going that way as well.


Yeah definitely not feeling the suede- is it at least comfortable?

I should have mine tomorrow here on Long Island NY - too. Can't wait. I keep refreshing the FedEx tracking page, even though it does no good.
I keep refreshing this thread too.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

imgtp231 said:


> Yeah definitely not feeling the suede- is it at least comfortable?
> 
> I should have mine tomorrow here on Long Island NY - too. Can't wait. I keep refreshing the FedEx tracking page, even though it does no good.
> I keep refreshing this thread too.


Yea, I like the color, but not the suede. It'll either be plain brown for me, or brown with red stitches. I'm hoping the AD that's a few blocks from my house has one with red stitches in stock -- It'd be nice to see it before I commit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

jakeblixx said:


> Yea, I like the color, but not the suede. It'll either be plain brown for me, or brown with red stitches. I'm hoping the AD that's a few blocks from my house has one with red stitches in stock -- It'd be nice to see it before I commit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be key, to see before you buy, although Timeless assured me that if I purchased a strap from them, it would be fully refundable. I'm also concerned with the length- I have rather tiny wrists (my brother constantly makes fun of me) and I'm not only worried about the standard strap, but also the size of the watch. Some say that the Clubs wear larger, have longer lugs, etc. So aside from the strap potentially not fitting, I may not be able to wear the watch and have it look decent. We all shall see, I suppose.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> At the moment we're focusing on the 38 to 40mm range just to satisfy the broadest group of collectors possible, but if we had sufficient demand for a 36mm we would certainly consider it. We very seriously consider all the feedback and requests we get.
> 
> Edit: Oh, just thought I'd share a photo from the upcoming review.


Yes, I figured a 36 version would be a long shot. Beautiful dial though, and I think they'd sell out still. I'd certainly get one, though I like the silver dial as well.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

To my surprise, FedEx decided to bring me my watch a day earlier than they were obliged to! I guess they were trying to make up for all those times they were late 

It's beautiful! Big smile ear to ear as I opened the box. The blue really is special. It's hard to capture what the light does to it... One of the reasons I love blue faces watches so much!

I have 6.75" wrists. I think the watch fills my wrist perfectly. Anything larger would begin looking absurd. The standard length strap fits me on the smallest hole, although quite comfortably, and the holders hold the excess in place just fine. I could wear it on this strap, but I prefer a short length.

Really happy with the team at Timeless!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

jakeblixx said:


> To my surprise, FedEx decided to bring me my watch a day earlier than they were obliged to! I guess they were trying to make up for all those times they were late
> 
> It's beautiful! Big smile ear to ear as I opened the box. The blue really is special. It's hard to capture what the light does to it... One of the reasons I love blue faces watches so much!
> 
> ...


We are so happy that you like the watch! Great pictures! Please let us know if there is anything that we can do for you in the future!


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

jakeblixx said:


> To my surprise, FedEx decided to bring me my watch a day earlier than they were obliged to! I guess they were trying to make up for all those times they were late












Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

The pics posted by Jake show a very different looking dial than the pics posted by Shelf. Shelf's show a pure lacquered look, while Jake's show a grainy dial. I like that it changes under different light; keeps things interesting.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

flyingpicasso said:


> The pics posted by Jake show a very different looking dial than the pics posted by Shelf. Shelf's show a pure lacquered look, while Jake's show a grainy dial. I like that it changes under different light; keeps things interesting.


Depends on the angle. It looks lacquered straight on, even in very direct light, but when you turn it right, you see a grain. It's really an amazing color/finish.

I'm so impressed by the Nomos finishing. I'd only handled a Tangente until now, and don't get me wrong, it's a great watch, but the rounded, beveled edges of the Club just really show off their finish quality. It feels like such a premium product.

I feel sad for my wallet. I must be an adult and exercise some kind of restraint. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

flyingpicasso said:


> The pics posted by Jake show a very different looking dial than the pics posted by Shelf. Shelf's show a pure lacquered look, while Jake's show a grainy dial. I like that it changes under different light; keeps things interesting.


I think the Lambda's Blue is unusually dynamic for a "matte" color...it can go from the vibrant blue hues seen in Shelfcompact's initial posts to a darker, more navy blue in other lighting as seen in Shelfcompact's posts about his strap. I can't think of any other matte finished dial that has this sort of variety in it.


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just got the FedEx!
I opened up the package, took some pics, tried it on. Perfect size watch, but the band is too big! 

Now here's a poll- should I get another black strap, or a brown, with either the brown lacing or red lacing. 
Also, should I get small or extra small? I took a piece of paper around my wrist and measured that, came up around 6.75", so I think a small.
I think what's also funny is that I had the strap on literally for 45 seconds and it already started to form around my wrist, not stiff-feeling at all!

Really happy with Timeless! Thanks again.

Trevor-


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

One more observation: how many watch companies would have used a black or white date wheel, rather than a matching blue? Nomos has always done an exceptional job matching the font and color on the date wheel to the dial--the kind of OCD attention to detail that earns my full respect!


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

imgtp231 said:


> I just got the FedEx!
> I opened up the package, took some pics, tried it on. Perfect size watch, but the band is too big!
> 
> Now here's a poll- should I get another black strap, or a brown, with either the brown lacing or red lacing.
> ...


I'd say a small strap -- I have 6.75" wrists and the standard size is also too large. I can wear it on the smallest hole, but it's still almost too large on that hole too.

I ordered the brown strap with brown stitching. I wear one of these on my Tangente and love it, and decided not to risk the red threading. I just wanted to be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

flyingpicasso said:


> One more observation: how many watch companies would have used a black or white date wheel, rather than a matching blue? Nomos has always done an exceptional job matching the font and color on the date wheel to the dial--the kind of OCD attention to detail that earns my full respect!


It's sooooo perfect. I was pretty mesmerized by the font used for the date as I was setting it. The little details are great...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had an Orion Datum with a strap that was too long. I just had a jeweler punch 2 extra holes (which they did for free). Fit perfectly. No need to invest in a new strap.



jakeblixx said:


> I'd say a small strap -- I have 6.75" wrists and the standard size is also too large. I can wear it on the smallest hole, but it's still almost too large on that hole too.
> 
> I ordered the brown strap with brown stitching. I wear one of these on my Tangente and love it, and decided not to risk the red threading. I just wanted to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

pbj204 said:


> I had an Orion Datum with a strap that was too long. I just had a jeweler punch 2 extra holes (which they did for free). Fit perfectly. No need to invest in a new strap.


I'm a little too OCD for that. The extra length would bug me. I also ordered a deployment clasp. I like the way the Nomos tang looks, but but bending and creasing the leather and stretching the holes also bugs me.


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

imgtp231 said:


> Yeah definitely not feeling the suede- is it at least comfortable?
> 
> I should have mine tomorrow here on Long Island NY - too. Can't wait. I keep refreshing the FedEx tracking page, even though it does no good.
> I keep refreshing this thread too.


Yeah, the underside of the suede is like the softest leather I've ever felt, no joke.
But yeah, I'm not warming up to it. I think I'll save this strap for another watch. I'm putting it back on the textile for now.



jakeblixx said:


> I'm a little too OCD for that. The extra length would bug me. I also ordered a deployment clasp. I like the way the Nomos tang looks, but but bending and creasing the leather and stretching the holes also bugs me.


You sound like me. What kind of deployant did you get?
Looking forward to seeing that combo if you decide to post pics.


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

shelfcompact said:


> You sound like me. What kind of deployant did you get?
> Looking forward to seeing that combo if you decide to post pics.


I ordered the same deployment clasp that I'm using on my Tangente. It fits very well, which is why I went ahead and ordered another for the Club. It feels a bit overpriced, but the quality is decent. Someone else may have a better suggestion. 
Deployant Deployment Folding Buckle for Nomos Shell Cordovan Watch Straps | eBay


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Mono et Mono

Just awesome. Thanks Timeless!










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Did this pic up for Instagram; old school next to new school. Both awesome!










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Farlius said:


> Did this pic up for Instagram; old school next to new school. Both awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic--thanks! Still trying to figure out which I like best...


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I've added a video of the Timeless Club for anyone who is interested: 




You can actually see the blue in the blued hairspring while it oscillates. I can't see it with my naked eye, but it's pretty neat in the video.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> I've added a video of the Timeless Club for anyone who is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## skibummer (Dec 17, 2012)

Number 46 checking in!


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

skibummer said:


> Number 46 checking in!


You're up early on a Saturday morning playing with your new watch 

Edited to add: unless you're in a time zone 12 hours ahead. At 6:30am it took me a moment to realize that was a possibility. Lol


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

skibummer said:


> Number 46 checking in!


Great photos!


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

skibummer said:


> Number 46 checking in!


The way the stainless steel catches light and reflection is so cool. Enjoy!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking great, guys. I also love the little detail that every movement has it's own serial number, also. Not a cheap feature.

I went to a local jeweler, and for $5, he drilled 2 small holes on the strap to make it smaller, looks almost perfect and fits great- saved me $105! The length of the remainder of the strap is fine, not too long and is great for the double keeper.


----------



## skibummer (Dec 17, 2012)

jakeblixx said:


> You're up early on a Saturday morning playing with your new watch
> 
> Edited to add: unless you're in a time zone 12 hours ahead. At 6:30am it took me a moment to realize that was a possibility. Lol


Nope, NY time. Took the photo last night and just got around to posting.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

An interesting aside; when changing the strap on the LEC4T (Limited Edition Club for Timeless,  ) I noticed the buckle was different than my other Nomos Horween(s).










Small difference, squared off edges like the butterfly buckle on the Ahoi strap. I like it, a little change. I haven't handled many Nomos lately but I'm wondering if it's a Model/Strap wide change or was it another little limited edition differentiator? The Nomos Store website still looks to have the rounded corner buckle in the pics.

My Nomos Brown/Red Stitch strap will be here tomorrow so I'll compare then!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Timeless Luxury Watches said:


> Great photos!


Talk about commitment to the cause: he took the shirt off his back to photograph your watch!


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Farlius said:


> An interesting aside; when changing the strap on the LEC4T (Limited Edition Club for Timeless,  ) I noticed the buckle was different than my other Nomos Horween(s).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, excited to see how it looks with the brown/red combo. I ended up playing it safe and ordering the brown/brown. Mine will also be here tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Does this limited blue dial have the concentric grain in the seconds subdial? A few recent shots suggest otherwise, but I assume it's there and just hard to capture in photos. Thanks.


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

It does not have the concentric circles around the seconds subdial- it's smooth, just like the rest of the dial.

Edit: withdrawn, your honor.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

imgtp231 said:


> It does not have the concentric circles around the seconds subdial- it's smooth, just like the rest of the dial.


Interesting. The photos from the ablogtowatch review a few months ago show the concentric pattern. I guess somewhere along the line a design change was made. Looks good either way, but I always liked the contrasting design in the seconds dial.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

dhtjr said:


> Interesting. The photos from the ablogtowatch review a few months ago show the concentric pattern. I guess somewhere along the line a design change was made. Looks good either way, but I always liked the contrasting design in the seconds dial.


It's there, but it's VERY subtle:


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

Posting a shots of the brown/brown strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting those...the brown looks great.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm....maybe a different shade of brown would look better? Not sure I'm a fan of the cordovan with this model, though it might grow on me.


----------



## Lnashsig (Jul 27, 2015)

4/100 here. Just got mine Friday- very excited with how this one turned out. First time to buy a watch without trying it on. I put it on a grey NATO strap- really like this look. Perfect for the summer here in Houston..


----------



## jakeblixx (Apr 20, 2015)

flyingpicasso said:


> Hmmm....maybe a different shade of brown would look better? Not sure I'm a fan of the cordovan with this model, though it might grow on me.


I'm a fan of it, actually. I think it matches better than the black, but it's likely just a wardrobe thing. I tend to dress more casually and I think the black strap looks dressy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Lnashsig said:


> 4/100 here. Just got mine Friday- very excited with how this one turned out. First time to buy a watch without trying it on. I put it on a grey NATO strap- really like this look. Perfect for the summer here in Houston..
> View attachment 4796234


That NATO is a perfect match.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Moment of truth...

Nomos Brown/Red Stitch Horween














































I like it. Not blown away, but its good. I think the red stitching needs to be brighter.

Thoughts?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Farlius said:


> An interesting aside; when changing the strap on the LEC4T (Limited Edition Club for Timeless,  ) I noticed the buckle was different than my other Nomos Horween(s).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to answer my own question...seems they have new buckles on the Horween straps. This one is a squared off version also.










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

And the spring bar holes are no longer drilled through.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Interesting. Looks better than the old one, especially the logo. Maybe time to order spare straps to get a new buckle...



Farlius said:


> And to answer my own question...seems they have new buckles on the Horween straps. This one is a squared off version also.


----------



## Lnashsig (Jul 27, 2015)

This doesn't bother me that much. I used my Nomos strap tool and it took me about 2 mins to pop out the spring bars and put on a NATO strap. I kind of like the way the lugs look without the screws.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Baham said:


> And the spring bar holes are no longer drilled through.


I don't believe any of the Club versions had drilled lugs.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

We talkin about the watch case lugs 'drilled' or the arms/lugs of the buckle on the strap?


Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## Baham (Nov 24, 2013)

The buckle on the strap. I'm pretty sure all of the standard size straps I a have in the drawer have drilled lug holes on the buckle.
im ambivalent. The drilled hole eithe,r watch case or buckle, makes it easy to switch. But it's not all that hard with closed ends and a decent tool. 

The he closed ends look more finished


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Baham said:


> The buckle on the strap. I'm pretty sure all of the standard size straps I a have in the drawer have drilled lug holes on the buckle.
> im ambivalent. The drilled hole eithe,r watch case or buckle, makes it easy to switch. But it's not all that hard with closed ends and a decent tool.
> 
> The he closed ends look more finished


Ah.

I think my Orion Weiß buckle had holes in it but that was also an 18mm lug width/strap/16mm buckle. I don't think my Other Club Datum dunkel buckles did, but out of curiously I will check.

And I agree, holes or not , its not a huge difference for changing the buckle which I seldom do.

And yes the buckle seems a little more finished, a little more refined on these.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Baham said:


> And the spring bar holes are no longer drilled through.


Nice pickup Baham, the older buckle has 'lug holes'.










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Arrived yesterday but I missed the delivery while at work so picked it up today. Also ordered the brown strap and like the NATO option, too.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

rockmastermike said:


> Arrived yesterday but I missed the delivery while at work so picked it up today. Also ordered the brown strap and like the NATO option, too.


Looks great!


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Great Timeless Club review on the Timeless website!

Thanks again Timeless Team, great watch!

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

On Brady strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't have anything else that changes color like this in so many different light ways.

Very cool.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## imgtp231 (Feb 23, 2015)

just put a brown cordovan strap on there from uhrband24- seems like the same Fluco strap that comes from Nomos, but the holes are a bit bigger, and a bit more spaced apart, fitting me perfectly. The floating keeper is a little wider, but I'll manage. for $45 shipped, I am not complaining.





















Sorry about the picture quality- my cellphone has been having issues with pictures lately.

Trev-


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a custom strap made by WUS member gregspitz and snapped a few shots the other day. I also put a RHD double-fold deployant on it.
Love how it feels and looks. I think this is what I'll be keeping on it from now on.

Dark blue shell cordovan leather with blue stitching.
I may remove one of the keepers.
What do you guys think?

Pictures:


----------



## DanceCommander (Dec 16, 2013)

The body parts I would give for this watch....


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

DanceCommander said:


> The body parts I would give for this watch....


 A new special edition is coming soon, this time an Orion.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

DanceCommander said:


> The body parts I would give for this watch....


I hope those body parts don't include an arm!


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

sduford said:


> I hope those body parts don't include an arm!


Well played, sduford!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I missed the special edition Club unfortunately...but I'm all ears on a new Orion which is a model I don't have yet.


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

Project Orion? Will keep an eye on this one.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

rockmastermike said:


>


Mike,

I know this was an old post but wow! I am amazed by the way the watch looks wih the strap.
I googled "nomos club strap" and got here and glad I did.
if I can have you refreh your memory, which strap is that? 
Cheers!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Ssunnylee24 said:


> Mike,
> 
> I know this was an old post but wow! I am amazed by the way the watch looks wih the strap.
> I googled "nomos club strap" and got here and glad I did.
> ...


Thank you - this is a JPM strap (JeanPaul Menicucci) - his work is extraordinary and can found on a few resellers - this particular one was from Bulang and Sons but you can Google to find other places 
Sincerely
Mike


----------



## Ssunnylee24 (Mar 7, 2017)

Thank you, I appriciate it.


----------

